# What happens when you put a $20 lens on a $2000 camera?



## Moe (Apr 10, 2010)

[deleted]


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 10, 2010)

Moe
This is a terrible lens...look at what it did to the sky. It made it all kinds of colors and it is much larger than the land. Go get your $20 back.


----------



## ghpham (Apr 10, 2010)

Better yet, send it to me


----------



## Sachphotography (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL $20 is $20..... not really losing anything by trying. 
Not bad for $20.


----------



## Dao (Apr 10, 2010)

If that is the 19-35mm F/2.5-4.5 AF lens for $20, that is a steal.   I believe that is the one made by Cosina and at the same time, you can find one made by Phenoix, Vivitar, Promaster, Tokina, Quantaray ....

For what it cost normally, it is still a pretty good lens for the money.  I had one with Promaster brand with Canon mount.  It is not as sharp and contrasty as my Tamron 17-50mm F/2.8 lens, but it is not bad either.  And it is a full frame lens.

But for $20 ... IT IS A STEAL!


----------



## reznap (Apr 10, 2010)

Add that **** to your gear list..


----------



## SushiWarrior (Apr 11, 2010)

I picked up my 18-55 kit lens for $20.... guy thought it was broken but it apparently worked on my D40X.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 11, 2010)

If I were to kill over today my dear wife would probably sell you my digital Hassy for $20. :lmao:

There a plenty of possible reasons someone would sell cheap but it doesn't mean the gear is complete cr*p.


----------



## fokker (Apr 11, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> If I were to kill over today my dear wife would probably sell you my digital Hassy for $20. :lmao:
> 
> There a plenty of possible reasons someone would sell cheap but it doesn't mean the gear is complete cr*p.


 
You're a marked man now


----------



## gsgary (Apr 11, 2010)

Dao said:


> If that is the 19-35mm F/2.5-4.5 AF lens for $20, that is a steal.   I believe that is the one made by Cosina and at the same time, you can find one made by Phenoix, Vivitar, Promaster, Tokina, Quantaray ....
> 
> For what it cost normally, it is still a pretty good lens for the money.  I had one with Promaster brand with Canon mount.  It is not as sharp and contrasty as my Tamron 17-50mm F/2.8 lens, but it is not bad either.  And it is a full frame lens.
> 
> But for $20 ... IT IS A STEAL!



This is the Cosina on a 1D but it is not made for full frame






On a 10D





On a 5d iso3200


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 11, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > If that is the 19-35mm F/2.5-4.5 AF lens for $20, that is a steal. I believe that is the one made by Cosina and at the same time, you can find one made by Phenoix, Vivitar, Promaster, Tokina, Quantaray ....
> ...


 great pics.. so crisp...


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice pics all!

Here are a couple taken with my $15 Sears 80-200/4.0 this morning on a Panasonic G1.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 11, 2010)

fokker said:


> You're a marked man now



Thank god you're nowhere near :lmao:


----------



## Moe (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, more responses than I thought. Mine is the Tamron 19-35 3.5-4.5. I'm not sure if the 2.5 as mentioned earlier was a typo. It's funny, because my wife asked me if that was what it was selling for elsewhere. Thing is, I couldn't find it being sold elsewhere; I told her yes anyway. Glad everyone thinks it's a steal, because I sure do. gsgary, those are very nice photos. Ron, your photos are excellent for a $15 lens. You got me beat in the price department!

Oh, and c.cloudwalker, I may be going to Europe this fall. I need to get your wife my number. You know, just in case something happens to you. I'll have my $20 ready for the Hassy.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 11, 2010)

Moe said:


> Wow, more responses than I thought. Mine is the Tamron 19-35 3.5-4.5. I'm not sure if the 2.5 as mentioned earlier was a typo. It's funny, because my wife asked me if that was what it was selling for elsewhere. Thing is, I couldn't find it being sold elsewhere; I told her yes anyway. Glad everyone thinks it's a steal, because I sure do. gsgary, those are very nice photos. Ron, your photos are excellent for a $15 lens. You got me beat in the price department!
> 
> Oh, and c.cloudwalker, I may be going to Europe this fall. I need to get your wife my number. You know, just in case something happens to you. I'll have my $20 ready for the Hassy.



I paid £69 but they go for about £140


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 11, 2010)

Moe said:


> Oh, and c.cloudwalker, I may be going to Europe this fall. I need to get your wife my number. You know, just in case something happens to you. I'll have my $20 ready for the Hassy.



You fooking vulture... :lmao:


----------

